# NO BITE COLLAR - HELP



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I can't stand the thought of Chulita wearing that stupid cone while I'm at work. There is no time for me to order it on line and get it here in time for THIS FRIDAY. Would ANYONE that has one small enough for her be willing to FED-X one to me. * PLEASE!! * I will of course pay for the Fed-X and send it back the minute she is done with it. I am really desperate for one. I think I will keep her in a onesie at night while she is sleeping. But during the day she will have to have the collar on. 


*[ANYONE CAN HELP ME WITH THIS I GREATLY APPRECIATE IT.*


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

I didnt use one with Kylee, but I am pretty sure that Kallie and Catchers Mom used it for them, so maybe PM her. They do seem much better than the cones.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I didnt use one with Kylee, but I am pretty sure that Kallie and Catchers Mom used it for them, so maybe PM her. They do seem much better than the cones.[/B]



Yes...I think your right...when I did a search on here I think she posted a picture of Catcher with it on. I will PM her. See if she has it and is willing to do this big favor for me. THX


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Hi, I just now saw this.... The one Catcher wore in the photo is one that the vet loaned us. I bought one but it is a large cat size and it has been sitting on my counter in the laundry room to return for months!!!! I had gotten one from a vet to use for Catcher when he had his anal gland problem and it is a small dog size and is too big for Catcher but fits Kallie, so I have kept it to use if she ever needs it.

How much does Chulita weigh? Catcher is 7 pounds and has a very small head and neck and the large cat size is a little too big and bulky for him. I will be glad to send it to you but I truly think that it will be too large.

I got it from Care-a-Lot Pets. Here is info. I called them just now and for an extra $2.50 they will ship it today from their warehouse in Virginia Beach. She said to New York it would just be 2 -3 days... so if you order it right now you should have it by Friday. I would call and place the order by phone. They are very nice. The item # by phone doesn't have the "E" so the item # is 246 for the small cat collar.

BiteNot Page at Care-A-Lot Pets

They have a typo on the page. The large cat is shown as 2 x 15 but it is 3 x 15. You probably need the one for cats under 10 pounds. Here's their phone #. 800-343-7680. 

Regular shipping: $7.99 (shipping from Virginia)
Add $2.50 for rush shipping. It leave there today and ships regular UPS.

Please keep me posted if there is anything more I can do to help.....


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> Hi, I just now saw this.... The one Catcher wore in the photo is one that the vet loaned us. I bought one but it is a large cat size and it has been sitting on my counter in the laundry room to return for months!!!! I had gotten one from a vet to use for Catcher when he had his anal gland problem and it is a small dog size and is too big for Catcher but fits Kallie, so I have kept it to use if she ever needs it.
> 
> How much does Chulita weigh? Catcher is 7 pounds and has a very small head and neck and the large cat size is a little too big and bulky for him. I will be glad to send it to you but I truly think that it will be too large.
> 
> ...


Chulita is 4 pounds 7 oz. So you are right it would probably be too big for her.







Her neck is tiny...I have to buy her those nylon collars with the bells in the CAT section those were the only ones that fit her. I have to have this (if it's possible) by Thursday since I am dropping her off first thing Friday and then heading to work.







I will call now and see if they can get it too me by Thursday either here at my New York Address in NY or my home address in NJ. 

Do you really think even the CAT size nobite collar will fit her?????

*THANK YOU SOOOOOOOOOOO VERY MUCH. *


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Chulita is 4 pounds 7 oz. So you are right it would probably be too big for her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Catcher was about 5.5 pounds when he was neutered and the small cat size fit him. Can UPS leave it at your home Friday and you'll have it when you get home? They can probably get it to you by Thurs. but you would be paying for 2-day UPS..... I just now called them and to ship the Bite Not via 2-day UPS is around $15 to $20 extra... they need your ZIP code to get the exact amount.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=138285
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW! THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR CALLING. My home zip is 08817. But with UPS they always come when I'm not home or my daughter. It's always hard for us to get UPS at home. I always have UPS delivered here at work that zip is 10022


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=138287
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you call and place your order by 3:30 pm today the order will go out today. Here are the prices for shipping to your office ZIP code:

$10.91 for 3-day; $13.73 for 2-day; $26.89 overnight. Those are the total shipping charges. 
Their phone number is: 800-343-7680. I have now spoken to 3 reps and they all have been so very nice!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=138290
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WOW! THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR CALLING. My home zip is 08817. But with UPS they always come when I'm not home or my daughter. It's always hard for us to get UPS at home. I always have UPS delivered here at work that zip is 10022
[/B][/QUOTE]

If you call and place your order by 3:30 pm today the order will go out today. Here are the prices for shipping to your office ZIP code:

$10.91 for 3-day; $13.73 for 2-day; $26.89 overnight. Those are the total shipping charges. 
Their phone number is: 800-343-7680. I have now spoken to 3 reps and they all have been so very nice!
[/B][/QUOTE]


GOTCHA CALLING RIGHT NOW.

<span style="color:#CC33CC">*THANK YOU SO, SO, SO, VERY MUCH* for taking out *YOUR TIME *to find out all this information for me. Phones here at work are NON-STOP and there would of been no way for me to get this info right now. I will call this number you gave me and place my order. WOW...lots to do to get ready for this Spay. I have to stop at Target and pick up some Onesies today as well.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=138297
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you call and place your order by 3:30 pm today the order will go out today. Here are the prices for shipping to your office ZIP code:

$10.91 for 3-day; $13.73 for 2-day; $26.89 overnight. Those are the total shipping charges. 
Their phone number is: 800-343-7680. I have now spoken to 3 reps and they all have been so very nice!
[/B][/QUOTE]


GOTCHA CALLING RIGHT NOW.

<span style="color:#CC33CC">*THANK YOU SO, SO, SO, VERY MUCH* for taking out *YOUR TIME *to find out all this information for me. Phones here at work are NON-STOP and there would of been no way for me to get this info right now. I will call this number you gave me and place my order. WOW...lots to do to get ready for this Spay. I have to stop at Target and pick up some Onesies today as well.
[/B][/QUOTE]

If you have the Bite Not you probably won't need the onesie but I guess it can't hurt to have it just in case. I had gotten Catcher the cutest little onesie with little puppies appliqued on it from Target but he tried to bite the stitches through it. He was just terrible.... so luckily the vet finally gave me some relief with the Bite Not. Good luck and I'm so glad I could help!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

O.K. I just ordered it. I am PARANOID about not getting it on Friday before I leave for the day here at work so I am having it delivered here by Thursday. Total cost was $33.00 and change.







But whatcha gonna do right?? I much rather have her in that, than the cone. 


Hmmmm...really?? I was hoping to use the onesie only when she goes to sleep for the night. Did you keep the no bite collar on him alllllll night. Do I ever give her a break from wearing it at home???


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> O.K. I just ordered it. I am PARANOID about not getting it on Friday before I leave for the day here at work so I am having it delivered here by Thursday. Total cost was $33.00 and change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I did take the collar off when he slept. He slept in my bed sort of in my arms so he did fine. It was the first time he had started sleeping with me. But yes, I had forgotten about what to do when sleeping so the onesie is a good idea for that. She should be fine... I think the Bite Not is just good insurance for when you're not home in case she should get bored and think her stitches would be fun to chew on!! When you're home, if she is not messing with it you can remove it, of course. 

I sure hope the Bite Not works out....


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=138310
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I plan on doing and see how she does at night with the onesie and no collar. She sleeps in a travel kennel. During the day I will have the onesie off and put the collar on her and give her breaks with wearing it and not wearing it. We will see how that works.









Hopefully the Cat Size Bite Not collar fits good and not too big.







Well I feel better now that I know I will have it for her.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=138311
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was so desperate for one during Catcher's anal gland problem a few months ago that he wore the small dog size and that one is two sizes larger than what he needs, so hopefully the size will be OK and will be at least better than the cone.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

*NO BITE COLLAR HAS JUST ARRIVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> *NO BITE COLLAR HAS JUST ARRIVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!*[/B]


I'm so glad! Now let's hope it fits..... Keep us posted!!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=139381
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It does look pretty small like it should fit.







But it has this yellow harness looking thing attached to it. It says Wrap strap snugly around chest (around armpits.) Join straps. HUH??????????? Do I really need to wrap this yellow thing around her body on TOP of having this around her neck????


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I think the strap is too keep her from pushing the collar off. I've seen dogs do that. My parent's friend's dog got neutured and they used the cone but didn't attach the cone to the collar or tie it around the neck. The dog kept pushing the collar off. I told them to put the collar through it or use gauze and they never had another problem with it.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> I think the strap is too keep her from pushing the collar off. I've seen dogs do that. My parent's friend's dog got neutured and they used the cone but didn't attach the cone to the collar or tie it around the neck. The dog kept pushing the collar off. I told them to put the collar through it or use gauze and they never had another problem with it.[/B]



got it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yes, the strap is important. Take a look at the Bite Not site if you need to see where the strap goes:

Bite Not Web Site


----------

